
Fred Wilson Explains Why He Wouldn’t Invest In Groupon Or Pandora - sammville
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/12/founder-stories-fred-wilson-groupon-pandora/
======
mbesto
Linkbaited again! Therefore derailing comment ahead...

This is what happens when you make a headline for an article, put a video in
it, mislead the answer with a bunch of garbled text and then expect people to
draw conclusions about it. Everyone's first inclination from the headline is
"OMG what does Fred see in Pandora/Groupon that I don't?!" Don't believe me,
look at the first few comments of the article.

Save yourself the time and read the TL;DR "I don't invest in those companies
because we only invest in companies that have a large network of engaged
users". And this, my friends, is how you turn a question with a one sentence
answer into ad revenue. Go AOL!

~~~
necrodome
This is why i read hn comments first when i see techcrunch anywhere in the
title.

~~~
athom
This is why I read hn comments first, period. Always seemed the best way to
find out if a link's worth even following.

Of course, I guess that wouldn't work if _everyone_ did it that way...

